# Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?



## Neckarangler (26. März 2008)

Habe vor kurzem die abgebildeten Salmoniden gefangen.

Ich hab eine starke Vermutung, um was es sich handelt.

A. Seeforelle

B+C. Bachsaibling

D. Bachforelle


Eigenartig: Es handelte sich um einen winzigen See. Eigentlich kann da eine Seeforelle nicht überleben (Temperatur im Sommer!). 
Für einen Bachsaibling ist der Fisch B eigentlich zu groß. Plausibel wäre ein Seesaibling, allerdings sind die Brust- und Bauchflossen schwarz gesäumt und weiß umrandet.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Grüße


----------



## mot67 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

a ist eine regenbogenforelle und d eine bachforelle. die saiblinge muss jemand anders genau bestimmen


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

bin mir seeeeeeehr sicher das es sich dabei um gewöhnliche Rebos handelt, die Bafo, ganz klar
bei den saiblinge bin ich mir jedoch nich sicher

wo liegt denn der see genau ?
is das ein forellenteich ?
hat das gewässer zuflüsse/ausflüsse  `?
in welcher region liegt das gewässer ?

vlg


----------



## Buster (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

also B und C ganz klar Saibling
D ist ne Bachforelle und bei A würde ich auch zu einer Regenbogenforelle tendieren (auch wenn der farbschimmer nur sehr schwach zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



mot67 schrieb:


> a ist eine regenbogenforelle und d eine bachforelle. die saiblinge muss jemand anders genau bestimmen


Genau! #6 nix Seeforelle.


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

A: Refo
D: Bafo

soweit ists klar 

bei B und C würde ich auch auf Bachsaibling tippen wobei die Farbe auf dem Foto ziemlich schlecht rüber kommt.


----------



## bazawe (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

A ist ganz klar eine Regenbogenforelle und D eine Bachforelle C ist meiner Meinung nach ein Bachsaibling und B ein Seesaibling

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

A: ReFo
B+C: Saibling
D: BaFo


----------



## zesch (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

A = Tigerforelle (Mix aus der Zucht)

B = Bachsaibling

C = Seesaibling

D = BaFo

Gruß

zesch

wo liegt den der kleine See ?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Es ist wieder atemberaubend, was hier spekuliert wird... #q

@ zesch: Schonmal ne Tigerforelle gesehen, oder bloß das Wort mal gelesen? |rolleyes
Ich empfehle folgenden Link: http://www.hvilested.dk/FischArtenTigerforelle.htm


----------



## MartinaK (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Also die Saiblinge sind beides Seesaiblinge.(musste aber auch genau hinschauen..)
Bachsaiblinge sind etwas gedrungener und der Flossensaum und die roten Punkte sind ausgeprägter.
Die anderen beiden klare Sache:Regenbogen und Bachforell.

Tigerforellen sehen ganz anders aus.
Braune Grundfarbe
Petri zu dem Fang#6
LG
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

paah , ist der Martin doch noch angemeldet hier,tztz.Also ich wars Uwe...wir nutzen den gleichen pc....grummel#6


----------



## zesch (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

@FoolishFarmer

ich empfehle dir mit Heidi und ihrem Zahnarzt mal angeln zu gehen.....

+ ich kenn die "Tigerforellen" aus dem Sauerland (Zucht an der Bigge) nur aus BaFo + Regenbogenforelle = so ist das

aber wir könnten ja mal unter Steinlaus im Lexikon nachgucken ?

Gruß

zesch


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

@zesch
Als Tigerforellen werden alle Kreuzungen aus Bachforelle mit irgend einem andren Salmoniden bezeichnet, die auf dem Foto ist defenitiv aus  Bachforelle und Bachsaibling
Tigerforellen aus Regenbogner/Bachforellen sehen ganz anders aus. Da geb ich dir recht.

Allerdings gefällt mir der Ton, den du hier anschlägst überhaupt nicht.
Was soll denn sowas?
Wenn du ein Problem mit Paddy hast, dann klärt das gefälligst per PN, bevor hier ein Mod zwischenschlägt, ok?
Foolish reagiert auf sowas normaler weise recht empfindlich, mir gutem Recht.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Janbr (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

@ uwe

Das mit der Bezeichnung Tigerforelle für alle Kreuzungen Forelle X Saibling stimmt so nicht ganz. Laut bayrischer Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft ist eine Tigerforelle eine Kreuzung aus Bachforelle X Bachsaibling.



> Für die Speisefischproduktion ist eine weitere Kreuzung, und zwar von Bachsaibling
> mit Bachforelle (​_[FONT=Arial,Italic]Salmo trutta fario_[/FONT]) interessant. Diese sogenannten Tigerforellen (Abbildung
> 2) sind steril. Leider bilden jedoch nur die weiblichen Tiere keine Gonaden
> aus, während männliche Tigerforellen Hoden entwickeln und auch sekundäre Geschlechtsmerkmale,
> ...


 
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/forellenteichwirtschaft/12638/linkurl_0_3.pdf 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Nuja, ehrlich gesagt war mein erster Post ja auch schon etwas barsch. 

Wie dem auch sei - mir war die Bezeichnung Tigerforelle bislang auch nur als Kreuzung zwischen BachForelle und BachSaibling bekannt ((Salmo trutta forma fario X Salvelinus fontinalis). Dass auch weiter Salmonidenkreuzungen so bezeichnet werden ist mir neu - mag aber daran liegen, dass es bei Anglern sowieso keine geordnete Taxonomie gibt... |rolleyes


EDIT:
Jan war schneller! 
Wie gesagt, ich denke dass die Bezeichnung Tigerforelle dann von Anglern mal wieder für andere Bastardierungen übernommen wurde. Klare taxonomische Zuordnungen waren dort noch nie üblich...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> mag aber daran liegen, dass es bei Anglern sowieso keine geordnete Taxonomie gibt... |rolleyes


Du sagst es! :m
Und noch nicht mal wirklich für Geräte. |rolleyes


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nuja, ehrlich gesagt war mein erster Post ja auch schon etwas barsch.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei - mir war die Bezeichnung Tigerforelle bislang auch nur als Kreuzung zwischen BachForelle und BachSaibling bekannt ((Salmo trutta forma fario X Salvelinus fontinalis).
> 
> ...


----------



## Janbr (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



> Regenbogner-Bachforelle/Bachsaiblimg hat eine Ausfallquote von 90% und ist darum unrentabel und wird selten gemacht.
> 
> Aber morgen können wir genau sehen was es da alles für Möglichkeiten gibt.
> Das ist dann hundertpro Fakt.
> Man sollte jemand fragen, der sich damit auskennt....:m


 
Das würde ich so nicht 100% unterschreiben, die von mir getroffenen Aussage entstammt dem Papier, desen Link ich auch angegeben habe. Das Arbeitpapier heisst 



> *[FONT=Arial,Bold]Saiblinge und Saiblingskreuzungen in der Forellenteichwirtschaft[/FONT]*
> - Attraktive Speisefische für Fischzüchter und Verbraucher -​


 
und wurde vom Institut für Fischerei der bayerischen Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft (ifi) als Arbeitpapier für die Teichwirtschaft herrausgegeben. Ich für meinen Teil gehe mal davon aus, dass das ifi in der Lage ist die richtige Taxonomie für Saiblingshybriden zu verwenden. Ich denke auch sie würde der Teichwirtschaft nicht zu einer Zuchtform raten bei der mit 90% Ausfallrate zu rechnen ist. Wäre dem so, denke ich die Fachberater des ifi würden sehr schnell arbeitslos werden.|bigeyes

Gruß

Jan


----------



## zesch (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

seid ihr alle pingelich hier.....


was habt ihr den gegen Heidi ?

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Janbr (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

@ Zesch

Nix, ausser Angst (wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe)

Ich reagiere nur etwas gereizt wenn die Leute hier im AB scheinbar die Postings nicht mal lesen, geschweige denn die zugehörigen Links, und erstmal dagegen wettern. Oder wie soll ich mir erklären das Veröffentlicheungen von staatlichen Stellen erstmal als unwahr abgetan werden?

Nix für ungut, aber da fehlt mir manchmal das Verständnis für.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## zesch (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

@Janbr

deswegen geh ich viel angeln, da kann ich die Ungeduld kontrollieren und hab danach für vieles im Leben mehr Verständnis....

+ es fällt vielen schwer, sich von der eigenen Meinung abringen zu lassen, die eigene Meinung will einfach hier nieder geschrieben werden.... wie das immer so ist !

.... ich dann mal angeln....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Moin,
das ist ein sehr weitgefächertes Thema.
Lass uns doch mal abwarten, bis ich die Tabelle habe und 
wie die Verluste der einzelnen Kreuzungen aussehen.
Die Tabelle ist aus einem Fachbuch zur Ausbildung zum Fischwirtschaftsmeister .
Wenn das dann natürlich da so drinstehen sollte, kann man das dann ja sicherlich auch noch anzweifeln.#c
Ausserdem geht es hier nicht darum wer "Recht" hat, sondern darum sich hier auszutauschen über dies interessante Thema und auf Fragen dazu, eine Antwort zu finden.
Jeder kann nur das dazu beitragen, was er gehört oder gelesen hat.
Wir sind ja keine Fischwirte oder Meister in diesem Beruf, oder?
Wir können aber solche Fachleute fragen.
Ich jedenfalls. Und das habe ich getan, mehr nicht.
Heute abend bekomme ich netterweise das Buch zur Verfügung gestellt.
Da werden sicher einige interessante Dinge über dies Thema zu finden sein.
Ich werde das dann hier gerne weitergeben, da anscheinend Interesse daran besteht.
Auf ein sachliches und freundliches Miteinander hier:m
F r e u n d l i c h e Grüße
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



zesch schrieb:


> seid ihr alle pingelich hier.....
> 
> 
> was habt ihr den gegen Heidi ?
> ...


Pingelich nicht, wir sind nur einen freundlichen Ton gewohnt, mehr nicht.Und da fällt sowas aus dem Rahmen.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Lass uns doch mal abwarten, bis ich die Tabelle habe und
> wie die Verluste der einzelnen Kreuzungen aussehen.


Auch wenn das sicherlich sehr interessant sein wird - wird da wohl kaum drinstehen, ob die Bezeichnung Tigerforelle jetzt nur für Salmo trutta forma fario X Salvelinus fontinalis reserviert ist, oder ob noch andere Kreuzungen darunter verstanden werden.
Und darum ging es doch eigentlich weiter oben mal, oder? |kopfkrat

Das der erste Fisch auf den Bildern oben ne Regenbogenforelle ist, steht wohl außer Frage. :g


----------



## Janbr (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

... und das er in einem Porzelanwaschbecken liegt konnte mein geschultes Auge auch sofort erkennen...:g


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Die Bezeichnung wird nun mal für alle Kreuzungen verwendet ,in der Umgangssprache.
Das ist nun mal so,ansonsten hatten wir das ja schon.
#c


----------



## Janbr (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

in der Umgangssprache wird auch jeder Vierbeiner Hund genannt. Ich dachte aber genau darin unterscheiden wir Angler uns von den Leuten die nicht Angeln. Wir bezeichnen ja auch nicht alle Salmoniden als Forellen sondern unterscheiden verschiedene Arten.

Da kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen....#d

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Buster (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Da hätte ich also gestern theoretisch nen umgangssprachlichen Film gesehen in dem einige Cowboys auf Hunden hinter ne Herde Hunde hergeritten ist die von einem großen grauen Hund mit Rüssel erschreckt wurden der aus seinem Käfig ausgebrochen war den er zusammen mit einem 5 Meter großem Hund mit langem Hals bewohnte ?!?

Spaß beiseite und nun mal ehrlich - nun wirds aber extrem albern. 
Es scheint ja wohl so das selbst in Fachbüchern die Fachleute auf keine genaue Definition von "Tigerforelle" einigen können. Oder hat jemand eine Quelle aus der hervorgeht wie die amtlich genaue Definition von "Tigerforelle" denn nun zu sein hat ?
Ich hab schon von mehreren gehört.

Ich lerne gern dazu - aber sachlich sollte es schon bleiben und das Angler nicht zwangsläufig alles über das Thema Fisch wissen kann man ja tausendfach in diesem Forum lesen. Wäre ja auch blöd weil dann diesem Forum ein Teil der Daseinsberechtigung abhanden kommen würde....


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung wird nun mal für alle Kreuzungen verwendet ,in der Umgangssprache.
> Das ist nun mal so,ansonsten hatten wir das ja schon.
> #c


 
Oh Verzeihung , ich meinte auch:
."..in der Umgangssprache der Fischwirte, Angler etc.":vik:

Wie dumm von mir, vorauszusetzen, daß allen hier bekannt ist ,das wir in einem Anglerforum sind.
Wie konnt ich nur....#q
Uwe


----------



## oasisultra (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich empfehle folgenden Link: http://www.hvilested.dk/FischArtenTigerforelle.htm





boah was für ne schönheit:v


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Hi, ich hoffe ,du meinst nicht die Forelle????:q:q:q:q:q:q:vik:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



Buster schrieb:


> Es scheint ja wohl so das selbst in Fachbüchern die Fachleute auf keine genaue Definition von "Tigerforelle" einigen können. Oder hat jemand eine Quelle aus der hervorgeht wie die amtlich genaue Definition von "Tigerforelle" denn nun zu sein hat ?


Tja, da wird´s dann in der Tat schwierig - denn klassische Bestimmungsliteratur (z.B. Brohmer) berücksichtigt nunmal keine Bastarde. #c geht ja auch nicht wirklich, da dann eben keine zuverlässige Bestimmung mehr möglich wäre. Bei infertilen Bastarden wie der Tigerforelle ist es auch nicht weiter erforderlich, da eine Generationsfolge (und somit Artbildung) nicht möglich ist.
In Natura gibt es die Tigerforelle außer in Zuchtanstalten sowieso höchst selten - einige wenige Fälle sind beispielsweise aus dem Schwarzwald bekannt: Beispielsweise in der Murg konnten schon Kreuzungen zwischen Bachforelle und Bachsaibling gefangen werden.


Gebe ich bei Google "Tigerforelle" ein, kann ich unter den ersten 100 Treffern (weiter hatte ich keinen Bock zu gucken) nur die Kreuzung zwischen Bachforelle und Bachsaibling - wie oben mehrfach erwähnt - finden.:g
Auch nach gezielter Suche finden sich keine Hinweise auf die Bezeichnung "Tigerforelle" für andere Salmonidenkreuzungen... 


Wenn da jemand mal nen Link hätte, insbesondere mit Fotos - ich wäre hocherfreut.




EDIT: Jo, hübsch ist wirklich relativ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> In Natura gibt es die Tigerforelle außer in Zuchtanstalten sowieso höchst selten - einige wenige Fälle sind beispielsweise aus dem Schwarzwald bekannt:


Gibt es überhaupt einen Sinn dafür, oder sind das alles "Unfälle"?
Wächst der irgendwie besser oder ist dies nur eine Sonderbarkeit, die wegen ihrer anderen Optik auffällt?
Ich meine, ich käme nicht auf die Idee ins Freiwasser infertile Fische auszusetzen, wenn es auch die beiden "richtigen" Arten dafür gibt.


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Hallo,
also der einzige Sinn den ich sehe ich bei der Kreuzung zwischen Bachsaibling/Seesaibling =Elsässer Saibling (steril)
Durchs die Sterilität wachsen die Fische schneller als sonst und es gibt durch das fehlende Ablaichen der Fische viel weniger Verluste.
Während des Laichgeschäfts ziehen sich die fortpflanzungsfähigen Saiblinge teilweise schwere Verletzungen der Schleimhaut und der Flossen zu.
Dadurch verpilzen diese häufig und einige erholen sich nicht von den Strapazen.
Saiblinge laichen im jedem Zuchteich selbstständig ab.
Aber absichtlich Tigerforellen zu züchten wird die Ausnahme sein.
Wie auch bei Goldforellen gibt es da viel mehr Feinheiten zu beachten, es ist dadurch aufwendig und die erzeugten Fische wären vergleichsweise sehr teuer.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt einen Sinn dafür, oder sind das alles "Unfälle"?


In der Murg sind das definitiv Unfälle... sowas passiert eben, wenn zwei Arten zur gleichen Zeit am selben Ort - bah, was ne Sauerei! 

Vielleicht ist da auch eine mögliche Erklärung für die "Tigerforelle" aus Bach-Forelle und -Saibling:
*Ein Hybrid der auch unter "natürlichen" Bedingungen entstehen kann?!* 

Bei Weißfischen z.B. (siehe Bild anbei: Rotaugen-Brassen-Hybrid) ist das ja nichts Außergewöhnliches - bei anderen "heimischen" Arten (mit Ausnahme eben dieser beiden Salmoniden) ist mir nichts bekannt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Danke für die Erklärungen. #6
GüstoRotaugen + Aland-Verschnitte habe ich auch mal sehr häufig gefangen, das "paßt" wohl manchmal.


----------



## zesch (29. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

der Kater meiner Freundin hat vier Beine,

hört auf den Namen Tiger,

und ißt gerne Forellen.

Welche Forellen sind ihm völlig egal. Hauptsache Forelle.

Ich hoffe ich habe den guten Ton getroffen.

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Sneep (30. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Ich denke über A = Regenbogenforelle und D = Bachforelle sind wir uns einig. Ich würde B und C als Bachsaiblinge ansprechen. 
Gerade Bachsaiblinge können sehr unterschiedlich aussehen, je nach Herkunft. So gibt es drehrunde neben sehr stämmigen Tieren. Es gibt Bachsaiblinge welche sehr unscheinbar schieferfarben sind und andere bunt wie Papageien.

So bleibt ein wichtiges Merkmal, und das ist der weiß-schwarze Rand an den Flossen. Der Seesaibling hat nur einen weißen Rand. Außerdem reicht die Maulspalte sehr weit hinters Auge, was ebenfalls für den Bachsaibling spricht. Leider kann man die Flossen auf den Bilder nicht besser sehen. 

Ich denke trotzdem zu 90% Bachsaibling mit einem Restrisiko Seesaibling.
Was man mit Sicherheit ausschließen kann, sind Tigerfisch / Tigerforelle, diese Mischlinge sind ganz anders gefärbt
und haben eine marmorierte, netzartige Zeichnung.

mfG

sneep


----------



## mipo (30. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> A: ReFo
> B+C: Saibling
> D: BaFo


 
So sehe ich das auch. Bei den Saiblingen würde ich Bach sagen.
A - REFO
B + C - Bachsaiblinge
D - Bachforelle
#h


----------



## Neckarangler (31. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

zuerst mal vielen herzlichen dank für die informativen einschätzungen.

die meisten poster scheinen sich sicher zu sein, dass es sich bei A. um eine ReFo handelt. Mir war allerdings aufgefallen, dass die schwarzen "Punkte" gar keine Punkte, sondern Striche sind, die sich ab und an kreuzen. So sehen die vermeintlichen "Punkte" aus, wie viele X. Aus unterschiedlichen Quellen habe ich gelesen, dass nur die SeFo solch x-förmige "Punkte" trägt.

Zu den Saiblingen kann ich sagen, dass bei beiden ein schwarzen Saum, sowie ein deutlicher weißer Rand an den Floßen zu erkennen war. Nach umfangreicher Recherche habe ich herausgefunden, dass genau dieses Tatsache das Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen Bachsaiblingen und Seesaiblingen ist. Seesaiblinge haben nur den weißen Flossenrand, während Bachsaiblinge auch eine schwarzen Saum besitzen.
Eigenartig ist die Größe der Tiere (50cm). Bachsaiblinge werden wohl nur sehr selten so groß.
Bei mir herrscht demnach Verwirrung.

Die Fische stammen aus einem naturbelassenen Alpsee. Er ist klar, kalt, nicht sehr tief und ein Bach fließt hindurch. Die Fische wurden am Einlauf gefangen.

Vielleicht helfen meine Ideen ja.

Danke nochmals!


----------



## Janbr (31. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Moin Neckarangler,

also das mit dem Bachsaibling kommt schon hin. Ich hab auch schon Fische bis 50 cm gefangen (wenn ich schon mal fang, dann richtig )

Ich hab in Netz eine offizielle Rekordlänge für Bachsaiblinge von 86 cm gefunden. Also herzlichen Glückwunsch |supergri.

Auf den ersten Blick würde ich bei A auch auf eine Regenbogenforelle tippen. Die X förmige tupfenform ist aber in der Tat komisch. Allerdings wäre eine Seeforelle nicht so "farbig". Ich weiss nicht ob es Regenbogenforellen gibt, die zu Seeforellen werden? Normalerweise ist eine Seeforelle ja genetisch gleich mit der Bafo und der Meerforelle. Ich hab allerdings schon Meerforellen gefangen, die eindeutig verwaschen-farbige Regenbogenforellen-Flanken hatten (manchmal auch Steelheads genannt). Kennt jemand den Fall das Regenbogenforellen zu Seeforellen "mutieren"?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## mipo (31. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



Neckarangler schrieb:


> zuerst mal vielen herzlichen dank für die informativen einschätzungen.
> 
> die meisten poster scheinen sich sicher zu sein, dass es sich bei A. um eine ReFo handelt. Mir war allerdings aufgefallen, dass die schwarzen "Punkte" gar keine Punkte, sondern Striche sind, die sich ab und an kreuzen. So sehen die vermeintlichen "Punkte" aus, wie viele X. Aus unterschiedlichen Quellen habe ich gelesen, dass nur die SeFo solch x-förmige "Punkte" trägt.
> 
> ...


 
Bitte 

Die Forelle A ist definitiv eine Regenbogenforelle, den die Punkte gehen nicht bis zum Bauch was auch ein Merkmal ist. Und Bachsaiblinge können durchaus die Größe von 50 oder 55 cm erreichen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es Regenbogenforellen gibt, die zu Seeforellen werden?


Natürlich. Setz mal nen Regenbogenforelle bei Sonnenschein in nen See - haste direkt ne See-Forelle! 



Janbr schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist eine Seeforelle ja genetisch gleich mit der Bafo und der Meerforelle.


Genau so ist das - alles Salmo trutta. Man unterscheidet heute keine Unterarten mehr, da die genetischen Unterschiede minimal sind.



Janbr schrieb:


> Ich hab allerdings schon Meerforellen gefangen, die eindeutig verwaschen-farbige Regenbogenforellen-Flanken hatten (manchmal auch Steelheads genannt).


Die Ostsee ist ja auch voll von Regenbogenforellen, die aus diversen Zuchtfarmen ausgebüxt sind.
Wann war das noch? 2003 (?) sind doch in Polen rund 1 Mio große Regenbogenforellen bei Sturm aus einer Zuchtanlage entflohen..
Kein Wunder also, wenn Du in der Ostsee ne "Meerforelle" mit "eindeutig verwaschen-farbigen Regenbogenforellen-Flanken" fängst. |rolleyes



Janbr schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Fall das Regenbogenforellen zu Seeforellen "mutieren"?


S.o. - ansonsten kann die Regenbogenforelle nicht zur Salmo trutta mutieren!
Und x-förmige Punkte sind imho bei allen Salmoniden mal zu finden - vermutlich eine Frage der Kondition des Individuums.


----------



## Neckarangler (31. März 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Die "Regenbogenforelle" hatte übrigens auch keinen farbigen Streifen entlag des Seitenlinienorgans. Ich werde mich jetzt damit abfinden, dass es eine gewöhnliche Regenbogenforelle ist. Ein Koch hatte mir allerdings vor Ort gesagt, dass es sich hundertprozentig um eine Seeforelle handelt.

Schierig, aber ich schenke euren Einschätzen Glauben.

Danke!


----------



## Janbr (11. April 2008)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

@ uwe gerhard

Du wolltest doch vor ca. 2 Wochen eine Tabelle mit verschiedenen Salmoniden Kreuzungen hier einstellen. Was ist denn daraus geworden? #u

Würde mich nämlich schon brennend interessieren.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Neckarangler (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Nachdem ein mir bekannter Angler in dem gleichen Gewässer (Oberbayern) eine Seeforelle gefangen hat, die er eindeutig (Kenner) als solche identifizieren konnte, muss ich nachträglich doch noch einmal meine Vermutung äußern, dass ich ebenfalls eine Seeforelle gelandet habe.

Gleichzeitig bedeutet das aber auch, dass ich unbeabsichtigt einen untermaßigen Fisch entnommen habe, was mir im nachhinein wirklich leid tut. 

Trotz aller Zweifel der Poster bekenne ich mich dem Glauben, dass es sich bei Fisch A um eine Seeforelle handelt.

Lieber Gruß

Neckarangler


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Und auch wenn das Ding hier nun über ein Jahr alt ist - ich kann Dich immer noch beruhigen:
Fisch A ist und bleibt ne Regenbogenforelle! 


Undes ist auch egal wieviele Angler noch sagen, dass es irgendwas anderes ist - es bleibt dennoch eine Regenbogenforelle.


----------



## Neckarangler (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

kannst du mir ein vergleichsfoto bieten, das mich vom gegenteil überzeugt?

in dem benannten gewässer gibt es keinen ofiziellen besatz von regenbogenforellen, wohl aber von seeforellen.

ich weiß selbst nicht, was ich glaube. aber das thema fasziniert mich.


----------



## rudli (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

A- Regenbogenforelle (_Oncorhynchus mykiss)_
B-Bachsaibling (_Salvelinus fontinalis)_
C-Bachsaibling (_Salvelinus fontinalis)_
D-Bachforelle (_Salmo trutta forma fario)_
_Die mögliche Kreuzung zwischen Bachforelle und Bachsaibling ist hier auszuschliessen, da die Kopfform wie auch die Färbung der sogenannten Tigerforelle nicht zutrifft. _
_Gibt es eher selten, aber ich hatte schon ein paar von den schönen Gesellen._


----------



## Sneep (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



rudli schrieb:


> A- Regenbogenforelle (_Oncorhynchus mykiss)_
> B-Bachsaibling (_Salvelinus fontinalis)_
> C-Bachsaibling (_Salvelinus fontinalis)_
> D-Bachforelle (_Salmo trutta forma fario)_
> ...




Hallo,

das sehe ich ganz genau so!

mfg

Sneep


----------



## Neckarangler (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

7 Jahre später hat es dann doch geklappt mit der SeeFo


----------



## Sneep (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Hallo,

Europäische Forelle, eindeutig ja.

Aber wieso keine Bachforelle, sondern eine Seeforelle?
Woran machst du das fest

SneeP


----------



## buddah (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Mhh ich vermute schwer der Fisch wurde in einem See gefangen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Ist doch eh alles das Gleiche  Jedenfalls fehlen die roten Punkte. Finde das Motiv ganz schick, könnte nur schärfer sein.


----------



## Sneep (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



buddah schrieb:


> Mhh ich vermute schwer der Fisch wurde in einem See gefangen!



Alles klar, quasi wie beim Seelachs.

Sneep


----------



## buddah (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Ne ne beim Seelachs ist das nicht so nur beim Seehase!!


----------



## Sneep (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



buddah schrieb:


> Ne ne beim Seelachs ist das nicht so nur beim Seehase!!




Hallo,

vermutlich meinst du den Seehasel


snEEp


----------



## hirschkaefer (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Was ist das? Gefangen im Bach...aber wohl keine Bachforelle, weil keine roten Punkte vorhanden sind.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Hallo, 

rote Punkte müssen nicht unbedingt sein, ich würde schon sagen, daß es sich um eine Bachforelle handelt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Siehst du. Da war ich wieder verwirrt. :q Überhaupt kaum Punke und dann nicht mal rote dabei... So eine hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Denke auch Bachfo...interessante Verteilung der Punkte


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*

Hallo hirschkaefer,

da gibt es seltsame Sachen. Ich fing mal im Oberlauf eines kleinen Flusses (da schon Bach) in Österreich eine kleine Forelle (?) so etwa 25 cm, die war total silbrig, ohne jegliche Zeichnung, ist klar, die hatte irgendeine Farbstörung ich weiß bis heute nicht, was das für ein Fisch war. Foto habe ich keins, das war noch lange vor der digitalen Fotografie.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Salmoniden-Bestimmung - Experten?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Was ist das? Gefangen im Bach...aber wohl keine Bachforelle, weil keine roten Punkte vorhanden sind.



Fettflosse ist doch rot!?


----------

